# Downloading MP3s



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2007)

I have no trouble downloading off of sermonaudio...you click a button. But I have run across pages that advise that you download the MP3...click on the link and a page with a Quicktime player opens up...how do you download???


----------



## blhowes (Feb 5, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I have no trouble downloading off of sermonaudio...you click a button. But I have run across pages that advise that you download the MP3...click on the link and a page with a Quicktime player opens up...how do you download???


Have you tried right clicking on the link and doing a Save Target As?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't have a "Save Target As"...I have a "Save Link As". I thought that was like a bookmark. Looks like it's downloading an MP3.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you sure they are MP3's? Sometimes the site will put them in a format that only allows the streaming of their content and not the downloading of it. If it is opening up your Quicktime player, it may be another file type than an MP3 - perhaps the Quicktime format.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes, they are showing as MP3s on my desktop...in fact, they are showing that my computer is being directed to open with my default program (Windows Media Player).


----------



## blhowes (Feb 5, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I don't have a "Save Target As"...I have a "Save Link As". I thought that was like a bookmark. Looks like it's downloading an MP3.
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------

